# Sump pump drains into yard



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You do not want your gutter down spouts going into the sump well. A good heavy rain will flood your basement in no time.

As for the discharge. Run the piping out if able to do so, to the city storm curb. If it discharges in the back yard, run it out as far as you can. Keeping in mind to slope it 1" for every 2', to allow all water to exit after running.

You did not put in where you live, or put up a picture from google maps or your own personal photos. Showing where the line discharges, or what is behind you.

In some areas you have to discharge the sump into a Dry Well. It is basically a chamber filled with rocks, to allow the water to seep back into the ground.


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

I will get pictures soon of my current setup. We are in Cincinnati, Ohio area.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can dig in an underground 4" drain---the sump discharge must drain into the larger ground pipe as a 'free fall'

Much like a faucet draining into a sink---this way if the underground pipe freezes or becomes clogged the sump pump will over flow harmlessly onto the ground.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Mike makes a good point. If you put in a catch basin like this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tuf-Tite...nd-Seals-2HDS-1/203463502#product_description

under your sump pump drain, and run a 4" line out to the street or other part of the yard, as long as it's lower than your house, you would be fine.


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Can I have the sump drain into the catch basin and it stays in it till its overflowing and flow out into whereever I choose for it to drain?

I see I need to add the antifreezing piece to it ive seen online.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What you are describing sounds like a cistern---a large container to save the water --and a distribution system so the water can be used for watering the garden?

This can be done---a horse trough is a good example---a pump inside the trough could be used to power a sprinkler--or simply add hose connections to the trough and let gravity send the water where you want it.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

The only issue is that it wouldn't take long for your sump pump to fill up a small barrel or trough, then it's going to overflow right by your foundation, and go right back into your weeping tile and into the sump pump again, and probably start to leak through your foundation walls. You can't have it overflow right by your foundation like that, you need to get the water away from the house.


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

What I am talking about is a drywell that will sit back in the far back yard underground surrounded with gravel. Ill have the PVC run underground to the drywell underground. In hopes that by time it fills up, all the water in it will disperse into the ground soil. 
If it were to fill up I think I will have a valve that pops up and lets the water go out.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

So would this drywell be a solid holding tank so you could do something with the water at a later date?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

taylorjm said:


> So would this drywell be a solid holding tank so you could do something with the water at a later date?


See my remarks. Basically a covered shallow well with a whole lot of rock in it, to allow for the water to drain into the ground.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess I don't understand the reasoning behind digging up a bunch of ground, putting in a tank and gravel, only to let the water drain into the ground. Are you trying to avoid turning the yard into a pool?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

taylorjm said:


> I guess I don't understand the reasoning behind digging up a bunch of ground, putting in a tank and gravel, only to let the water drain into the ground. Are you trying to avoid turning the yard into a pool?


The purpose of a Sump dry well, is to keep from turning the yard into a pool, when the Sump is pumping out a lot of water.


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

So I can get one of these and have the PVC piping coming from the sump pump dump the water right into this?

http://arlingtonlandscape.biz/rochester-water-drainage/rochester-dry-wells/

When digging the hole for the drywell, I need to put rocks inside and around it?

Id like to also get a few more of these drywells and do it with my gutter downspouts.


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Or I can have it drain in the same location but just get a drain outlet on it. Where can I find one of those and also the piece for freeze protection?


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok, i am revisiting this project. It got put on the side burner for a while but again its causing issues. My front yard is always wet because of it draining. I am also revisiting because I noticed the piping has a leak in it at a joint. 

I had the Township Road Manager come by and check out my options for drainage. He kept trying to steer me away from continuing my current run and cutting into the road gutter and having it drain onto the road gutter. First off their are Fioptic cables in the way, Ice damns in the winter, and he also mentioned Id have to dig really far down because of the slope of my front yard.

He suggested I run it out to the back side of my property, but that area also stays wet. 

Anyone have any ideas on ways I can get this to drain and not keep my yard a swamp? 



Standing on the road looking at drain


This kind of shows the front slope.



Standing where pipe comes out of house, He suggested run it out to this field.


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Would this be something I could look into doing, but only on a smaller scale? 

http://www.gmbusa.com/lot26_gallery/lot26_gallery1/lot26_gallery_1.htm


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks like you have a slope in the front yard. Step up to 3 or 4 inch drain pipe and bury it deeper. Have one end exit about 10 feet above the sidewalk. You'll have to figure out how much slope to dig into the trench. Let gravity drain the pipe. 

The larger pipe will allow for air to get behind the water and drain the pipe completely.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

cincinnati guy said:


>


Ayuh,... In this picture, how does the land lay, goin' away from center circle, from 1 o'clock, to 3 o'clock, 'n points beyond,..??

Can the area be drained in that direction,..??


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... In this picture, how does the land lay, goin' away from center circle, from 1 o'clock, to 3 o'clock, 'n points beyond,..??
> 
> Can the area be drained in that direction,..??


It almost looks like the spot that is circled in gray sits higher then the rest of the yard. It is very uneven. Would I benefit from renting a bobcat and tiller to grind up the dirt and redo it all in the back?


Yes there is a big slope in front. I do not really want the sump to drain onto the sidewalk due to safety concerns.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> It almost looks like the spot that is circled in gray sits higher then the rest of the yard. It is very uneven. Would I benefit from renting a bobcat and tiller to grind up the dirt and redo it all in the back?


Ayuh,.... Ya didn't answer the question,....

Which way is Downhill,..??

If the rough area behind yer lot has fall, pitch yer water that way, rather than to the street,....


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

cinncinnati guy -

Just saying "It looks like it is higher or lower" is not a good assessment of the problem. That is what you see and the background can play tricks on you. A couple of elevation shots can tell what is up and what is down. Whith some elevations your are jusr guessing an letting a small spot may be "the the tail wagging the dog".

The photo with a gray circle shows that the back side is generally lower because the area stays wet. There may be a small fake ridge by the house from backfill, but the general flow looks to be toward the back

It also looks like you have insufficient downspout extentions to carry the water away from your home on a man-made ridge.

Dick


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

How do I check the elevation? 

All my downspouts are like the one in the photo I assume you see. What would you suggest I do? I really hate having them this way, does not look very good would rather have it underground.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

cincinnati guy said:


> *How do I check the elevation? *
> 
> All my downspouts are like the one in the photo I assume you see. What would you suggest I do? I really hate having them this way, does not look very good would rather have it underground.


Ayuh,.... Go to yer local tool, 'n equipment rental shop,....

Rent a laser level, 'n story pole,...
maybe buy a can of upside-down spray paint to mark out points,...
a few sticks to drive into the ground will work too,...

Set up the laser in yer back yard,...
Check the elevation at the point the pipe exits the house,....
That's yer baseline, point of beginnin',....

Now walk out to the far corner of yer lot, out in the back field, to the lowest point to yer eye,...
Hopefully out by the red line in the picture, or maybe out behind the garden boxes,...
Measure the elevation at _That_ point,....

Now,... What's the difference, in inches, 'tween the number ya got at the pipe, Vs the number ya got out in the field,..??

That's how much drop ya got to work with,....

Once that question is answered, you can develop a Plan,...


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

I still have not done any work on this yet. Kind of set it on the back burner. Been having a rough time here being laid off. 

I have been giving this project some thought. The area I want to run it is 120' from the house. We are using a Zoeller sump pump (model unknown) I was wondering if pumps are able to pump water 120' before discharging into a field? 

Also currently it has 1 3/4 pvc should I upgrade to maybe 2 inch or 2.5 inch?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The pump will push the water that distance---be sure you have a back flow valve in the line,near the pump--or that pipe will drain back into the house ever time it shuts off---


----------

